# Permission to come aboard!!



## sambigdeer (Jul 11, 2007)

Howdy, ALL;
Requesting permission to come aboard.. I am SamBigDeer, (sam) from central Florida.. Retired Metrology Technician (Electronics, Measuring Instrument Calibration).. I learned of this forum from my Smoking Meat Newsletter, so I hopped right over and registered.. I'm expecting to have a great time learning from you folks..
Sam


----------



## brennan (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh tell em the truth, yer just a weather guesser
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just kidding, I'm Navy too, FC2 out in Port Hueneme, CA.  Welcome to the forums. Everybody here is so nice and helpful.  I also reccomend Jeffs free 5 day eCourse.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 11, 2007)

welcome to SMF. any questions, just ask. read all you can on the different meats you want to smoke. remember, we like pics. i also reccomend jeff's course.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard SamBigDeer. Glad to have you with us. We're all here when  you have Q questions, just ask.

Keep Smokin


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 11, 2007)

Permission granted, welcome aboard the mighty SMF! You are gonna love it here, I promise!


----------



## triple b (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard to SMF from a northern neighbour in Canada!
You'll love it here.Great people and information here.
Jeff also has free PDF files which contain a lot of info you can download.
Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice to have you join us Sam. Welcome aboard!


----------



## gypc (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF our new friend. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome Sam! The smoking lamp is ALWAYS lit here, so smoke 'em if you got 'em. Ask if you need to know, share what you know, post pics of your smoking adventures. 
That is all.


----------



## starsfaninco (Jul 11, 2007)

DING DING, DING DING  "SAMBIGDEER....ARRIVING"

Welcome aboard, great group of folks here.  Ask all the questions you've got.  etc. etc.  Ex QM here, did a lot of Weather observation while I was in :)


----------



## doc (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome,fellow central Floridian! This forum is awesome, everyone and everthing set to make you a better 'Q'er. Dive in, tons of great info and help.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome from East LA(eastern lower Alabama). I guess you know you're
going to get blamed anytime someone has to smoke in the rain


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome Aboard the SMF!! Glad ya found us!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard Sam.  Looking forward to your adventures with SMF!!


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF SBD!!!  There is alot of knowledge and friendship to be shared here.  If you have any questions or comments please feel free to share.  Someone will always be ready to help.  And we love to see pics of your smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome and smoke on


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard SMF, Sam and hello from Canada, glad you joined us


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 12, 2007)

Permission Granted Petty Officer SamBigDeer!

Welcome aboard! You'll find we have the best shipmates available on the net all gathered here to take you from the "A" gang to the mess desks in short order! So head on down to the mess deck and see what we've got cookin' and by the way don't forget to bring your best phographersmate along with you we like plenty of photos.

Carry On ...

Forward Auxilary IC (retired) at your service!


----------



## brennan (Jul 12, 2007)

Not to try and sound snooty or anything.  Just thought you all would like to learn a little Navy jargon.

The smoking lamp is never lit on a ship.  The smoking lamp is Lighted.  Dont ask me why, Somebody probably just made a gramatical error way back in history and it stuck...thats my best guess.

I always thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## short one (Jul 12, 2007)

Smoke em if you got em, welcome to SMF.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 12, 2007)

The "Smoking lamp" was an oil lamp from which the sailor would light their pipes, cigars, cigarettes etc. As fires were even less welcomed back in the day of wooden ships and no fire fighting equipment smoking was only allowed in the evening when the oil lamps where "lighted" below decks. It is easy to undertand why you wouldn't want the crew running around striking flints into a tinder box on board a wooden ship coated in oil and tar just to have a smoke.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Althought in the days of old the term may have been 'lighted" because of the old english the term "lit" is more comonly used today.


----------



## smok_n_okie (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome SamBigDeer,
great place to be i'm new here myself..but everyones been great ..


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been lit a few times, but never lighted... at least to my knowledge.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 12, 2007)

Weeeeeeeelllllllllll...................... Not to sound snooty or anything, BUT -
Back during the big war (Nam) on board the USS Sandoval APA194 (you may have shaved with part of it) with a full complement of Marines and all their equipment aboard, the smoking lamp was LIT. And announced as so over the ship's 1MC system. 
Peculiarmike - former IC2.


----------



## brennan (Jul 12, 2007)

Jeez Debi, do you ever run out of interesting facts?  Mike, I was just going off what I know to be the current 1MC instruction.  Then again, it all boils down to whatever the person talking on it says.  I've heard it both ways too but the tradidional term is lighted.  Oh well, It's not that important anyhow.

V/R,
FC2


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Mike You were IC also huh? KEWL! 

I was the Navy's 1st female ICman and first women in the engineering rates. Italian ginnypig so to speak. No pressure there!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brennan -

The only time in my career military or civilian ( I work for the Navy ) I'd ever heard them say "the smoking lamp was lighted" was during Naval History class in Boot camp. It was also mentioned in the 1970 edition of the Blue Jackets manual. There was a time in my life - many years ago that the Navy came first.


----------



## domn8_ion (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Brennen, what system do you work with? I was FC2 on CIWS. Medically discharged.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF SAMBIGDEER!!!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard from an ordinary citizen!  Thank you for your service to me and this country.


----------



## sambigdeer (Jul 14, 2007)

*MY GOODNESS! ! !* I am awed and humbled by the warm and friendly welcome messages that you folks have posted in response to my request.. A couple of things that I need to clear up, though; since Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d rather not be denigrated when a thunderstorm spoils somebodyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s BBQ/SMOKING efforts I think I should point out that there is a difference between METROLOGY and METEOROLOGY.. Metrology is â€˜the study/science of measurementsâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji], this is people who test/certify the accuracy of measuring tools/instruments.. Meteorology is â€˜the study of the skiesâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]; these are the weather prognosticators.. In my nautical career where I picked up the jargon, I was (when honorably discharged) avionics technician, AT1 (Avionics Technician, 1st Class..(E6))... Anyway, thanks bunches for the welcome, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll try not to rock the boat.. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m almost virginal as far as Smoking Meat, so Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll be doing a lot of reading and trying the 5-day course trying to learn enough to ask somewhat intelligent questions.
Sam


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ahoy matey.  Been out of town so I missed the intros, but here's mine.  Big hearty welcome to SMF.  As you know, dont be afraid to ask and by all means, don be shy!


----------

